# Andrea Mirotoi



## SFW (May 5, 2013)

Dat Ass! 

Flexing legs,glutes,calves abs,biceps - YouTube


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

more masculine than most of the guys on here 

nice ass though


----------



## heckler7 (May 5, 2013)

she has a manly face and no tits


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2013)

I'd pee on her


----------



## Zaphod (May 5, 2013)

I'd hit it.  Twice for good measure.


----------



## ctr10 (May 5, 2013)

not too shabby


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2013)

with long hair...

girl flexing massive off season in a vest huge biceps and veins - YouTube


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 5, 2013)

Holy shit! I'm half hard.


----------



## independent (May 5, 2013)

SFW said:


> with long hair...
> 
> girl flexing massive off season in a vest huge biceps and veins - YouTube



Very attractive with long hair.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 5, 2013)

She is so fkg hawt!


----------



## azza1971 (May 5, 2013)

how old is she?


----------



## independent (May 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> how old is she?



Older than 10 and is female.


----------



## Watson (May 5, 2013)

azza1971 said:


> how old is she?



shes also not related to you...


----------



## Renaissance Man (May 6, 2013)

Nice !

How big do you think her cock is ?


----------



## XYZ (May 6, 2013)

That ass has it's own zip code.


----------



## IronAddict (May 6, 2013)

Phuq, and I hate that song to hell! But the way she moved  made it worth listening to.


----------

